# Naughty Girls



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

I have four little doelings all of which are going to have their first birthday this week. They were all accidentally bred by our prolific saanen buck. :GAAH: I worked really hard to keep them separate but regardless . . . I'm almost positive that they are prego. I have no idea how or when. How can I tell that these babies are going to have babies? The only thing I noticed is that they are beginning to get tiny bags . . . some are only filling up on one side. Also, how can I tell how far along they are? All my other does I made sure that I recorded the exact date of breeding and I isolated them 3 days before they were due, etc. I would love to be there for all of these girls to kid, especially since they are so young. 

Sorry, I tried to post pictures, but I'm still not having any success . . . it always tells me that they are too big. :hair: 

Thanks, all!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

u r gona have to guess :? . I would try to remember the earliest and the the latest they could have been done and set the dates by that :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they're starting to fill in the udder.. I'd say ..probably 1 month to go.....or less....
If that is the case... giving them CD&T tetnus toxoid.... would be a good time... to give it .... :wink: 

On the pics.... go to Photobucket or you can e-mail me... the pics... and I can try to post them for you..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pictures need to be 430X430 pix to post

filling only one side is a sign of a precocious milker (no pregnant milker)


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> filling only one side is a sign of a precocious milker (no pregnant milker)


 precocious milker . . . is that a real term or an awesome made-up one?

I guess it's time to break down and set up a photobucket account :coffee2:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kornhypknotic said:


> I have four little doelings all of which are going to have their first birthday this week. They were all accidentally bred by our prolific saanen buck. :GAAH: I worked really hard to keep them separate but regardless . . . I'm almost positive that they are prego. I have no idea how or when.
> Thanks, all!


 WELLLLLL, Do we really need to explain HOW it happened? :ROFL: :ROFL:

Hey don't worry, I had four does that "I had no idea how or when it happened either" They were all over a year when they kidded and they did just fine. One even had triplets and nursed them all with out any trouble.

If you have a Photo bucket account, go to the resize tab and resize them to the Med size. (that is what I do).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> WELLLLLL, Do we really need to explain HOW it happened? :ROFL:


 LOL :ROFL:


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> WELLLLLL, Do we really need to explain HOW it happened? :ROFL: :ROFL:


LOL! :ROFL: I do have the basics of the _how_ covered :wink: but profound acrobatics would have to be in order for him to get close enough to breed these girls (*contemplates the buck vaulting over a 6-foot fence, flipping/twisting 7 or 8 times, and landing in a similar pose to that of Olympic gymnasts*) . . . it must have been an interesting sight :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL.... Yes...... :greengrin: .....he should be in the Olympic's ..........he must be very talented..... :ROFL:


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

I finally got the girls scheduled for free ultrasounds this Thursday . . . then we'll see how bad they really were :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

precocious is a real term 

let us know what you find out


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> precocious is a real term


that's the coolest thing ever. :shades: i want to use that term as much as possible, lol  . . . is it synonymous with a "one-sided" udder?


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

No, precocious means something that is developing ahead of schedule, in this case, it's an "early" udder


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I used it in exactly that meaning -- she they could be developing udders ahead of when they should be (ie being bred) but they could be pregnant too. I just know that for precocious milkers (ones not bred) they can easily have lopsided udders but not always


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

:scratch: hmm . . . this is getting tricky . . .


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

So . . . according to the guy who does the ultrasounds . . . NONE of them are pregnant :scratch: . . . all 4 of them have "precocious udders." Is that even possible? Only 2 of them have what I would call one-sided udders and the other two have equally filled-out bags. One of them is even filled out in the tummy! He says that sometimes it's just a hormonal thing, but that it happening in 4 goats is really unusual . . . whaaaaaaat is happening? lol :help:


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

If you don't believe the ultrasounds, then you can send blood samples to biotracking for pregnancy diagnosis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with ...ksacres....maybe try a blood test....it does seem kinda weird ,that so many of you does are doing that.....hmm.....how frustrating.... :hug:


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Also, are your babies related? It's fairly common for doelings from high producing lines to develope precocious udders if they aren't bred. It can also run in family lines.

It really isn't a big deal, they are more common that most people think, largely b/c they don't require any real care, there is no "treatment" for them, and so most people don't go to their vet or whatnot.

If they get too large/uncomfortable/milk leaking, you can milk them like you would any doe that has freshened.

It's not unheard of for even bucks from high producing lines to make milk. And you KNOW they're not pregnant LOL


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

None of the does are sisters, but 2 may be related three or four generations past (the same great-grandma or something). 

I'm assuming right now that 2 of the 4 are pregnant and they can prove me wrong themselves. :roll: When I get a break I will try to post some pictures on here. 

Btw: the one doeling that I was sure is pregnant (although the ultrasound showed nothing) . . . her mom had a cloudburst pregnancy this year. :shrug:


----------

